# Richtige Auflösung kann nicht mehr genutzt werden. Wird nicht angezeigt



## Tarfel (11. August 2010)

*Richtige Auflösung kann nicht mehr genutzt werden. Wird nicht angezeigt*

Hab mich schon durchgegoogelt und habe aber keine Lösung, die funktioniert, gefunden. Was ist da los, ich werde wahnsinnig. Plotzlich war die Auflösung weg nach dem Booten. Kann  sie nicht mehr auswählen. Jetzt steht da "nicht pnp-Monitor". Grafikkartentreiber neu installiert und Monitortreiber auch. Aber es geht nicht. Dann springt es auch manchmal auf nicht pnp monitor zurüch. habe ein analog zu digital Adapter für den Monitor. Vielleicht liegts daran. Aber bis jetzt hat es immer einwandfrei funktioniert. Habe den Pc erst seit nem Monat. hd5870, i7 860, Syncmaster 2243lnx. Weiß echt nicht weiter. Soll ich mein Win7 neu aufsetzten? Oder meint ihr es ist ein Hardwarefehler?

Danke für eure Tipps.
MfG Tarfel


----------



## kelevra (11. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Richtige Auflösung kann nicht mehr genutzt werden. Wird nicht angezeigt*

Habe mich zuerst gefragt, warum dieser Adapter. Der Monitor scheint wohl nur VGA zu haben.

Versuch mal die Reparaturoptionen von Win7. Du bootest die Win7 DVD und kannst da irgendwo auswählen, dass das System repariert werden soll. Ich weiss jetzt leider net genau wo.


----------



## Tarfel (11. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Richtige Auflösung kann nicht mehr genutzt werden. Wird nicht angezeigt*

Hab jetzt sogar win7 neu installiert. Hat nix gebracht


----------



## kelevra (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtige Auflösung kann nicht mehr genutzt werden. Wird nicht angezeigt*

Kannst du den Monitor mal an einen anderen PC anschließen? Evtl sogar ohne diesen Adapter?
Notebooks haben oftmals noch VGA Anschlüsse.

Man muss jetzt einfach herausfinden ob es ein Hardwarefehler, sprich ein Gerätedefekt ist. Das können die GraKa, der Adapter, das Kabel, und der Monitor sein.

Daher die bitte mal den Monitor an einem anderen PC/Notebook zu testen, und als 2ten Schritt samt Adapter an nem anderen PC.


----------



## Tarfel (14. August 2010)

*AW: Richtige Auflösung kann nicht mehr genutzt werden. Wird nicht angezeigt*

Es hat sich erledigt, es funktioniert wieder. Das merkwürdige ist aber ich hatte den Bildschirm an nen Lappi angeschlossen. Da hat er einwandfrei funktioniert. Dann habe ich noch mal am PC angesteckt, da hat er plötzlich auch wieder funktioniert. Ich kann mir das einfach nicht erklähren. Kann es sein, dass Hardware einfach manchmal unverständliche sachen macht?


----------



## Tarfel (12. September 2010)

*AW: Richtige Auflösung kann nicht mehr genutzt werden. Wird nicht angezeigt*

Das Problem ist leider wieder aufgetreten. Aber diesmal funktioniert es nicht, dass ich es am Laptop anschließe, sodass es wieder geht mit der richtigen Auflösung. Hmmm. Mit diesem Verfahren hat das mindestens 5 mal funktioniert. Mache mir langsam sorgen, dass meine Grafikkarte irgendwie beschädigt ist.


----------

